# Ideas on how to make makeshift Kidding Boxes?



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Well, this February I am going to have 3 does kidding at the same time. :GAAH:, and one in March. I am very excited about this but I only have 1 kidding stall at the time . . . any ideas on how to make makeshift kidding stalls? :help: :help:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: MAKING MAKESHIFT KIDDING BOXES.*

Combo panels are pretty good. Once your done with them you can take them down. Not very warm for the winter though. My kidding stall is made up of two pieces of plywood, one wall of the barn and a gate. I am only doing one Jan/feb kidding.. not looking forward to it. lol Oh and you can buy this silver looking bubble wrap at home depot and line the walls of the stall with it. That stuff keeps it wicked warm in there! Not sure what the exact name of it is.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: MAKING MAKESHIFT KIDDING BOXES.*

my barn is closed and actually gets really warm with heating lamps. I only had one cold weather kidding (out of five kiddings) and the kids were as cozy as could be all curled up with the barn cats. ps. thanks for the idea.


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: MAKING MAKESHIFT KIDDING BOXES.*



RunAround said:


> . I am only doing one Jan/feb kidding.. not looking forward to it. lol


 Me too em Too :leap: I am looking for to it. . . sort of. They will be my first two! Ever! I am REALLY hoping we have a mild winter!

I bought a portable stall that I am going to set up in my garage. I may get some of that silver stuff though. That sounds like a good idea. Since the garage is attached and I will be checking on them often, I will put a heat lamp in too. I am seriously thinking of bottle raising the babies.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: IDEAS ON HOW TO MAKE MAKESHIFT KIDDING BOXES?*

DO IT!!! (I have had a baaad experience with dam raised kids.) Although it's heartbreaking to listen to the dam cry for her kid, the kid ends up being a better goat. And if you can't stand the dam's heartbreaking wails, try giving the kid's first meal from a bottle. That way you can both bottle/feed and dam raise with just about the same results.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: IDEAS ON HOW TO MAKE MAKESHIFT KIDDING BOXES?*

If you have enough room you can stack a few bales of straw to make an enclosure. We also use plywood. And old doors on their side. 
If you are asking about actual boxes for the kids to be away from mom you can always turn a large heavy duty plastic tote on its side. Look around your place for ideas, be creative!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: IDEAS ON HOW TO MAKE MAKESHIFT KIDDING BOXES?*

Some of our kidding/isolation stalls are made w/ hog or cow panels. We use zipties to secure them together and a clip to open and shut the "gate". A friend of mine has all of her kidding pens like this, only she uses duct tape to hold them together. Works good!  Oh, a nice place for kids and mom to snuggle in are some dog houses, they work really nice, just put some straw and they stay nice and warm. I love the idea for the silver bubble wrap, I'm gonna look for that!


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: IDEAS ON HOW TO MAKE MAKESHIFT KIDDING BOXES?*

here is a great way- It is fool proof!! Get 6 pieces of 4x8 OSB board and 4 4x4's and 4 2x4's 8 foot long-Put up the posts and put 3 sides on- put the 2x4's on top and add 2 sheets for the top-It makes a 8X8 stall 4 foot tall, but slant the roof so the rain will come off. You can put a front on if you'd like- It costs-$50-here is a pic of one Sorry for the quality-had to shrink it a lot!


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: IDEAS ON HOW TO MAKE MAKESHIFT KIDDING BOXES?*

I might try that . . .


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Ooh yes gotta love dog houses! We found a large dogloo at garage sale for $3.


----------

